

Show HN: Line, my first Android game, built as a side-project - desfan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nmssoftware.line.android

======
desfan
Hi guys,

Just published my first Android game, built entirely off-working hours. This
is kind of a major thing for me, being able to finally release a side-project
and not just leave it unfinished. So, feedback is more than welcome, try it
out!

